# Reveal: My new Gucci Marmont Top Handle Tote



## shrimpi

I recently received a promotion, and decided to celebrate with a new purse. To my own surprise, I did not have a certain model or brand in mind and decided to drive up to Costa Mesa and visit the South Coast Plaza. With that many luxury stores in one place, I prepared my husband for a long day of shopping. 

It didn't take me too long to make a decision. I fell in love with a Gucci - a Marmont Top Handle Tote in structured leather. The style is an homage to the purses they made in the 70ies, with the classic interlocking double G logo at the front, the stitching and the rounded shape of the flap. The color is a beautiful dusty pink, officially called rosy phard, that seemed to be pretty unique right now. 

Here are some pics of my latest purchase. I am so in love!


----------



## Stansy

Beautiful, wear it in good health! And congratulations on you promotion!!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

BEAUTIFUL.     I'm in love with this bag. And the color you chose is so pretty that I would have a hard time choosing another


----------



## arhient

New GG logo looks stunning and sometimes more elegant tbh especially with this color!


----------



## barbee

shrimpi said:


> I recently received a promotion, and decided to celebrate with a new purse. To my own surprise, I did not have a certain model or brand in mind and decided to drive up to Costa Mesa and visit the South Coast Plaza. With that many luxury stores in one place, I prepared my husband for a long day of shopping.
> 
> It didn't take me too long to make a decision. I fell in love with a Gucci - a Marmont Top Handle Tote in structured leather. The style is an homage to the purses they made in the 70ies, with the classic interlocking double G logo at the front, the stitching and the rounded shape of the flap. The color is a beautiful dusty pink, officially called rosy phard, that seemed to be pretty unique right now.
> 
> Here are some pics of my latest purchase. I am so in love!


 Your new bag is so beautiful!!!  It is not one I had ever considered, but now it is on my radar.  I am wondering how it looks with the shoulder strap?  If you can, would you post some modeling pics? 
 How neat you made a decision so quickly.  True love!


----------



## shrimpi

Thank you all.


----------



## shrimpi

barbee said:


> Your new bag is so beautiful!!!  It is not one I had ever considered, but now it is on my radar.  I am wondering how it looks with the shoulder strap?  If you can, would you post some modeling pics?
> How neat you made a decision so quickly.  True love!


Thank you! Sure... Not the best pics, but I think you can get the idea...I wore it over the shoulder both times. Crossbody could work, too, if I made the strap a little longer. I am 5'4".


----------



## AtlDesigner

shrimpi said:


> Thank you! Sure... Not the best pics, but I think you can get the idea...I wore it over the shoulder both times. Crossbody could work, too, if I made the strap a little longer. I am 5'4".




Such a beautiful bag! [emoji175]


----------



## the_baglover

congratulations on your promotion and enjoy your bag.

I'm thinking of getting the same in black.


----------



## the_baglover

arhient said:


> New GG logo looks stunning and sometimes more elegant tbh especially with this color!



Yes, I agree. The logo looks better in RL


----------



## Sunfeather

WOW.....looks stunning! &#128525; Congratulation!


----------



## Dawn

Congratulations on your promotion and new bag! Gorgeous!!


----------



## papertiger

Very cool  congratulations


----------



## bernz84

OMG, this bag is absolutely stunning. Gucci seriously has the best leather bags. Congrats!!!


----------



## immigratty

shrimpi said:


> Thank you! Sure... Not the best pics, but I think you can get the idea...I wore it over the shoulder both times. Crossbody could work, too, if I made the strap a little longer. I am 5'4".



I love this..and it's quite a bit bigger than I thought.


----------



## shrimpi

Thank you all. I am so happy about the purse - and the job.


----------



## AtlDesigner

shrimpi said:


> Thank you all. I am so happy about the purse - and the job.




Congratulations all around!
Do you know if this is the same pink currently on Gucci.com?  It looks similar in some of your photos. 
Thanks -


----------



## ScottyGal

Congrats on your promotion!

Your new bag is just gorgeous, the colour is so lovely! Enjoy &#9786;


----------



## allyloupuppy

It's beautiful,  love the color! !


----------



## Lisa2007

Congrats on the promotion and the new bag...


----------



## shrimpi

Honestly, I am not really sure. The one online looks a bit more beige to me and doesn't seem to have the blueish tone of pink mine has...but it could be just my phone. My camera on the other side tends to make colors appear just a little bit colder than they actually are. 

I think the tag on the bag said something like rose phard, but I am not 100% sure. I can see at home later if I already tossed it or if it still is in the box.


----------



## shrimpi

AtlDesigner said:


> Congratulations all around!
> Do you know if this is the same pink currently on Gucci.com?  It looks similar in some of your photos.
> Thanks -



Forgot to tag you in my answer, please see post above.


----------



## AtlDesigner

shrimpi said:


> Forgot to tag you in my answer, please see post above.




Thank you!  There is a pink - and now a rose color online, that looks more beigey to me too. 

Whatever the color, it's a gorgeous bag. [emoji175]


----------



## shrimpi

AtlDesigner said:


> Thank you!  There is a pink - and now a rose color online, that looks more beigey to me too.
> 
> Whatever the color, it's a gorgeous bag. [emoji175]



They had the pink one at the store, too, that was a true hot pink. I would assume that my bag is the same as the beige one online, though they would have done a really bad job capturing the color in their picture


----------



## bagaddict503

Congratulations on the new bag and the new job!

I saw the red version online & am thinking of getting one. Do you have dimensions? I'm only 5'0" and concerned that it might be too big for me. Please share your thoughts on this - weight, ease of getting stuff in/out of etc...

TIA &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Dextersmom

shrimpi said:


> I recently received a promotion, and decided to celebrate with a new purse. To my own surprise, I did not have a certain model or brand in mind and decided to drive up to Costa Mesa and visit the South Coast Plaza. With that many luxury stores in one place, I prepared my husband for a long day of shopping.
> 
> It didn't take me too long to make a decision. I fell in love with a Gucci - a Marmont Top Handle Tote in structured leather. The style is an homage to the purses they made in the 70ies, with the classic interlocking double G logo at the front, the stitching and the rounded shape of the flap. The color is a beautiful dusty pink, officially called rosy phard, that seemed to be pretty unique right now.
> 
> Here are some pics of my latest purchase. I am so in love!


Beautiful and classic...congrats.


----------



## Taimi

It's super lovely!  I love the colour so much and it looks like a real classic to me. I'm normally on the Mulberry forum but I'm now leaning towards Gucci too. I would love to have a Lady Web and this one in my collection.


----------



## anasanfran

OMG, I am in LOVE!!!!! I must change my signature want list now. This bag is *TDF!!! *Congrats on your promotion and to such a BEAUTIFUL bag!!!!!  I now NEED this bag and will probably dream of it tonight. Oh, I have such a handbag OCD it's not even funny anymore!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Omg!  I love this bag.  Beautiful


----------



## ryrybaby12

You look awesome with it as well.  And I am your size!


----------



## cappys

Oh, we are bag twins. I just received my bag today (I am waiting for my daughter to come home before I open and of course, she is late) So excited to "share" your bag style with you. The color is so great and while I loved it in black, I just bought a LV PM in black so the rose pink is perfect and new to me. Congrats on your promotion and I hope you enjoy her in good health!


----------



## jellenp32

That is such a beautiful color


----------



## kbcrew

shrimpi said:


> I recently received a promotion, and decided to celebrate with a new purse. To my own surprise, I did not have a certain model or brand in mind and decided to drive up to Costa Mesa and visit the South Coast Plaza. With that many luxury stores in one place, I prepared my husband for a long day of shopping.
> 
> It didn't take me too long to make a decision. I fell in love with a Gucci - a Marmont Top Handle Tote in structured leather. The style is an homage to the purses they made in the 70ies, with the classic interlocking double G logo at the front, the stitching and the rounded shape of the flap. The color is a beautiful dusty pink, officially called rosy phard, that seemed to be pretty unique right now.
> 
> Here are some pics of my latest purchase. I am so in love!



Love your bag! How are you liking it so far? Do you find the color to be delicate?


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Congratulations on your new beauty [emoji179] & promotion!!!!


----------



## PurseLuva625

Hi- i want this bag in black.  So classy and timeless. What is the exact name of this purse?


----------

